# Buying tools because they are handy but you will seldom use?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I am tool "poor". I like convenience tools too much. As far as crown stops, I just use the detents on the saw and lay the crown flat. I have things like a Prazzi Window glazing tool that fits in your drill. Windows have not used glazing in years, but in case I run across one, I have the tool. I use the Mag Tite tape holder on my belt. Very strong magnet so you don't have to wear your pocket fabric out trying to hook it on your pants. I could go on and on.


----------



## roofermann (Nov 18, 2013)

I too have a bad habit of buying tools and gadgets I don't really need. But hey, I like my toys.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

I'm guilty of that myself. Good post !
I "TRY" to buy things that will either save me money from having a contractor come in or something that my kids will find use of when Im gone.
I bought a 10" dual bevel slider and a 7 1/4 skill saw when I decided to build a shed.
To purchase the 8X10 shed built, delivered, would have set me back $3500 at the time . So I opted out to spend $1200 on wood/screws etc, used walls from an old steel shed for roof.
So $499 for the mitre and $129. for the 7 1/4 + the $1200 saved me a good amount.
The $1500 n change I had left over after taxes, got me a speed square, along with the 2 pack Dewalt Brushless cordless drill/driver impact to assist with assembly.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have stated elsewhere on the forum, that I paid a helper to pound in joist hanger nails, 8 at a time with a hammer. Then I got a palm nailer. Speeded him up a little, but it ate air big time. Then came the Bostitch Strap Shot. 3 minutes per hanger with a hammer, or 30 seconds with a Strap shot. Multiply that times 60 joist hangers and you are talking a lot of time and motion which equals $$. I buy stuff like that.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> I have to control myself when in the big box store or on amazon or I will buy things (tools) chances are I may or may not use, lol. I ordered a pair of crown stops for my Dewalt mitre saw last night and don't really have any plans to do any crown. Is this a common problem? or just me?


Pfffft, see what you went and started Mike. Lol, now you have me looking at crown stops for my mitre saw .


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Im trying to retire so not buying as much anymore .Already have a commercial building full of Supplies and Tools,and sadly most of the kids don't have much interest in it. I do love and get great satisfaction from wearing out my existing tools but have worn out MYSELF in the process.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

i have a job to do, i don't have a tool thats required, i buy it. 

years ago i bought a plate compactor. after many years i figured i would never need it again, sold it and got most of my money back.


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> I have to control myself when in the big box store or on amazon or I will buy things (tools) chances are I may or may not use, lol. I ordered a pair of crown stops for my Dewalt mitre saw last night and don't really have any plans to do any crown. Is this a common problem? or just me?


Try my best not to do that. Now we are moving after 50 + years of trying not to buy if not really needing it and I can see where I failed.
What's ironic is what I suggested to our 3 kids when they were younger.

_ Before buying anything ask yourself these 2 questions. 1) Do I really need it and 2) do I have a place to store it. If the answer is no to either question leave it in the store._

Now I can see where I failed myself to a point and our daughter has never forgotten my statement. And I think reminding me of what I said 40 years ago is rather rude.


----------



## rjniles (Feb 5, 2007)

My weakness is yard/garage is sales. When I see a tool as a good deal I buy it. Might not need, might be a duplicate or something I can give to a friend. Bought a concrete mixer years ago, used it several times but not lately. Neighbors and friends have used it more than me. I have 3 acres so I don't mind storing it.

Sent from my moto g power using Tapatalk


----------



## wigginsr181 (Nov 18, 2021)

Auctions was my weak point. But how does one pass on a like new Porter Cable sawsall with hard case and 10 Lenox blades, 9 of the blades new, for 25 bucks.
And preparing to move, I did find a auction Craftsman Sabre saw from the 60's like new. Had completely forgotten bout it because I have 2 I like better.


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

I have to watch myself as well. Going into a place like Lee Valley is like a kid in a candy store, bouncing between 'wow, that's cool, and what the heck is that'. If it is small it's usually not much of a problem but I am tight for workspace so I will think long and hard if it is large but, at the end of the day, if I need it for a project I will probably buy it. As a hobbyist, some gadgets might make things go faster but not necessarily better and I can afford the time.

Some times when I buy a tool for a project I'll toss it later if I don't foresee a need in the reasonable future. I bought a framing nailer to build stalls and fences on the farm but after we moved, I decided I probably didn't need it and sold it at a garage sale. It would have come in handy rebuilding my shed but I managed old school; again, time wasn't a problem.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

I have made up my mind to retire after these 4 existing projects end, somewhere in mid January. BUT, I'll just be retiring from doing day to day work for profit in remodeling. Needless to say I'll retire to my shop which I built 20 years ago and have never really utilized it much, although it is decked out with whatever tools you could possibly imagine. I'm going to have a garage sale on the other stuff, like the jobsite trailer, contents, and stuff I won't be using in my retirement. I figure a cool $50,000+ in tools and stuff. I mean who needs 4 framing guns, 3 finish nailers, three table saws, 4 double bevel miter saws?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

chandler48 said:


> I have made up my mind to retire after these 4 existing projects end, somewhere in mid January. BUT, I'll just be retiring from doing day to day work for profit in remodeling. Needless to say I'll retire to my shop which I built 20 years ago and have never really utilized it much, although it is decked out with whatever tools you could possibly imagine. I'm going to have a garage sale on the other stuff, like the jobsite trailer, contents, and stuff I won't be using in my retirement. I figure a cool $50,000+ in tools and stuff. I mean who needs 4 framing guns, 3 finish nailers, three table saws, 4 double bevel miter saws?


Congratulations! I retired Jan 2016 and haven't looked back. Actually I don't know how I had time for a full time job.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Mike Milam said:


> I don't know how I had time for a full time job.


I am sure once wifey gets wind of it, I will not have much shop time, after all. We'll see.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

@Mike Milam - as penance, and to relieve your current frustrations about those ill-gotten goods that had been prompted by greed, jealousy and frivolity, you merely have to box them up and send them (prepaid) to me.

I know I already feel better having given you this direct and thoughtful answer to your problem.

Yes, it's all in your head - but should be in my work shop.


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

chandler48 said:


> I have made up my mind to retire after these 4 existing projects end, somewhere in mid January. BUT, I'll just be retiring from doing day to day work for profit in remodeling. Needless to say I'll retire to my shop which I built 20 years ago and have never really utilized it much, although it is decked out with whatever tools you could possibly imagine. I'm going to have a garage sale on the other stuff, like the jobsite trailer, contents, and stuff I won't be using in my retirement. I figure a cool $50,000+ in tools and stuff. I mean who needs 4 framing guns, 3 finish nailers, three table saws, 4 double bevel miter saws?


Holly jumpin' 50k in tools. My wife would have made me seek help well before that, I'm sure of that haha.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Nut'n'Done said:


> 50k in tools.


Conservative, and that's not counting the main shop. Delta unisaw, radial arm, oscillating sander, band saw, planer, joiner, vacuum system, compressor, upright tool boxes and tools. Wife may put a contract on me, never can tell.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

Bought a new multimeter to do a parasitic draw test on my can. May never use it again.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

rusty baker said:


> May never use it again.


You will. Just don't put it anywhere you can't find it. Organization is the key, and it don't fit my lock.


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

rusty baker said:


> Bought a new multimeter to do a parasitic draw test on my can. May never use it again.


Take the battery out! Otherwise, when you DO need it again (circa 2023) you may find it corroded inside - don't ask...


----------



## u2slow (Feb 9, 2012)

That habit dropped off a bunch when I moved out of the city. I discovered I can usually find whatever it is I need online cheaper anyway. Letting things 'stew' in my cart, and the freight delay, cuts back the impulse shopping.


----------



## iamrfixit (Jan 30, 2011)

Nut'n'Done said:


> Holly jumpin' 50k in tools. My wife would have made me seek help well before that, I'm sure of that haha.


Not hard at all! I'd guess I'm several times that and have never even used my tools professionally. I've worked as an operator and supervisor at the same plant for 36 years. My tools and shop are totally used for hobby work. On the rare occasion where I made money with my tools I just bought more tools.

Began building my shop and tool collection in 1984 and I've just never stopped. Spend a couple hundred a month, a few thousand each year and you do that for 35-40 years it adds up.


----------



## Randy Bush (Dec 9, 2020)

I try to buy tools I don't have a job. Have a big deck coming up in the spring, may have to buy a strap nailer. When I was mechanic years ago one of reason got out of it was cost of tools. why more Have invested way more into construction. Plus side the tools are not out of date now when buy them.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

What's worse is buying a tool, then not having it with you when you need it, so you have to go buy another one. LOL


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ooh, forgot about my plane collection. All 7 of the early Bailey's (not Stanley), plus a gaggle of wooden block and rabbet planes. They are in my office.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

Got any Bedrocks?


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Can barely afford Bailey's. Bedrocks are nice. I've got a 2,3,4,5,6,7 and 55, plus the block planes.


----------



## XSleeper (Sep 23, 2007)

I've got several #5 Bailey's, #4 Stanley's and a newer 5c, an old 45 and a Sargent. Don't use them much. Reminds me I should probably give them some love.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Brant, check out @Drachenfire 's restoration of his plane(s). Restored Stanley-Bailey No 4 Smooth Plane


----------



## Nut'n'Done (Nov 28, 2021)

That's it, you guys are going to get me into trouble now!
I'm going to tell my wife she needs help cuz I need more tools after reading all these posts.

I had to clean the whole basement out, including the garage to show that I had enough room for a little 9" bench mounted band saw. Then I had to build a shed because of too much dust in the garage.
Too afraid to mention a 4x36 belt sander with the little round disk yet. Pfffft, she will probably have me vacuuming the house for a week to pull that off.
You guys!!!


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

I have a method to my tool buying madness.
If I have a project around the house (AKA honey-do) I will analyze as follows:
1. Can I do it?
2. If I buy the tools needed to do it, can I do it cheaper than having someone else do it?
If both criteria are met with "yes" answers.....I buy the tool(s).
But now I am retired I am a part time handyman.
Buying the tools now needed to do a job is a no-brainer.
If the job pays for the tool I am happy.
I don't need to get rich, just keep busy.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Ohhhh, @Nut'n'Done , you gotta follow the rules. Buy a new tool, burn the box immediately, memorize the instructions, and coat the tool with dirt and dust and put it on a shelf in a haphazard position. She'll never know.


----------



## ktkelly (Apr 7, 2007)

I thought I was bad when the wife said "How man hammers do you need?"....

Auction are my problem. I cannot pass up a great deal.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

I remember when I was a kid, my dad would browse the planes at the hardware store, but couldn't really afford one.
That's probably the reason I got the 18" Veritas #6.
Rarely use it.


----------



## mathmonger (Dec 27, 2012)

Usually I buy a tool that I think I need, but then it just doesn't do what I think it ought to. I got a rotary hammer to bust up concrete. It sort of works if the concrete is soft. I got an airless sprayer. It's rarely practical to use because of all the masking. I got a stud sensor, but it can't detect anything behind plaster. I got a pressure washer, but it doesn't have the GPMs to soft wash the second floor. I got an angle grinder, but there is no way to vary the speed and it is usually way too aggressive. I got a belt sander for power sanding, but it doesn't feel much different than a palm sander. I got a battery powered chainsaw. It works, but the chain speed is so slow, it didn't give me much advantage over just using a pruning blade in the reciprocating saw. There are so many examples. I think it's going to be a homerun and I'm disappointed every time.


----------



## Carpet (Jan 1, 2018)

I save impulse sprees for Harbor Freight, spending 1/2 the cost allows me to buy more stuff I'll use maybe once a year. For small gizmos like guides and jigs, I just 3D print them.


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chandler48 said:


> I have made up my mind to retire after these 4 existing projects end, somewhere in mid January. BUT, I'll just be retiring from doing day to day work for profit in remodeling. Needless to say I'll retire to my shop which I built 20 years ago and have never really utilized it much, although it is decked out with whatever tools you could possibly imagine. I'm going to have a garage sale on the other stuff, like the jobsite trailer, contents, and stuff I won't be using in my retirement. I figure a cool $50,000+ in tools and stuff. I mean who needs 4 framing guns, 3 finish nailers, three table saws, 4 double bevel miter saws?


I need more tools for my new garage!! 

I have so many hammers, I could have a whole Amish community to show up and I could outfit them!


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I am a tool nut, if it makes a job easier I will buy it. I have downsized most of my big tools, and have thought about selling more of my tools. Instead I find myself still buying tools, just can't help myself. 
Like Chandler, when it comes to tools, over the years accumulating tools $50,000 sounds about right. I have a deck board straightener I have used maybe twice.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

chandler48 said:


> You will. Just don't put it anywhere you can't find it. Organization is the key, and it don't fit my lock.


I don't have enough room for everything. I have 3 garages worth of mechanic and woodworking tools stuffed in half a garage.


----------



## Zulu Kono (Nov 2, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> I have to control myself when in the big box store or on amazon or I will buy things (tools) chances are I may or may not use, lol. I ordered a pair of crown stops for my Dewalt mitre saw last night and don't really have any plans to do any crown. Is this a common problem? or just me?


Some tools you just gotta have,
even if you don't use them very often.
E.g., my 3 1/4 HP Porter Cable router.
I don't need it very often, but when you gotta hog
through hard, thick material, it's the only tool for the job.

Concerning crown, I do a fair amount of it.
All my saws (and probably yours too) have built-in presets for cutting
crown flat on the table, which to me is the right way to do it, however
those only work on crown which has a 38° spring angle, which most does,
so I couldn't justify buying a tool designed to do the job wrong.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

I am almost as bad about tools, and sometimes even for hardware where I'll figure out several ways to do something and then buy the stuff for all of them... and never return what I don't use. We need to find a tool/hardware 12-step rehab program.


----------



## pumpkin11 (Oct 31, 2020)

i have most tools i need by now, i don't buy for the "fun of it", if i need a tool i buy it,

most recent purchase was a table saw back in Feb that i needed to finish some window framing and moldings,

since then i have used it for a few other projects as well


----------



## Domo (Nov 9, 2018)

Nut'n'Done said:


> That's it, you guys are going to get me into trouble now!
> I'm going to tell my wife she needs help cuz I need more tools after reading all these posts.
> 
> I had to clean the whole basement out, including the garage to show that I had enough room for a little 9" bench mounted band saw. Then I had to build a shed because of too much dust in the garage.
> ...


Yeah, but that validates getting a dust collection system!!


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

You boys better figure out where al this stuff is going when the time comes beforehand! My brother had at least 150K-200K worth of toys and tools. New Kabota tractor, couple of antique cars several garages full of tools ect ect.
When his health went south quickly and trusting his wife to thoughtfully dispose of his things was a HUGE mistake. I dont think she got 10c on the dollar. And my nephew didnt even get the cars he was verbally promised by his father. Complete $hitstorm. Make a will and put it in writing.


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

pumpkin11 said:


> i have most tools i need by now, i don't buy for the "fun of it", if i need a tool i buy it,
> 
> most recent purchase was a table saw back in Feb that i needed to finish some window framing and moldings,
> 
> since then i have used it for a few other projects as well


About 10 years ago I decided that my woodworking would become full time when I retired. I had made furniture and other stuff for years. So I spent $1500. for a table saw. (same one is around $2500. today) Now that we moved, I don't really have enough room to use it. And wood is too expensive to make much. So it just sits. It has a piece of cardboard on it and I use it as an assembly table when I do something for the grand kids.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

I have learned a way to prevent unnecessary purchases. Especially tools. Sometimes it works....lol.
I have stopped ordering on the spot. I try and wait at least 24 hours. If I still want it, then I pull the trigger. Sometimes I even forget about it.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Aside from wood working tools, I do my own mechanic work. I was a mechanic back in the 60s, everything is totally different now days. When rebuilding the engine in our Nissan, I had to buy a ton of special tools I probably will never use again. I am way too old to be crawling under a dern car.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

BigJim said:


> Aside from wood working tools, I do my own mechanic work. I was a mechanic back in the 60s, everything is totally different now days. When rebuilding the engine in our Nissan, I had to buy a ton of special tools I probably will never use again. I am way too old to be crawling under a dern car.


I gave that up 20 years ago. Find a good honest mechanic and dont look back.


----------



## gthomson (Nov 13, 2016)

My problem is more on the materials side, rather than the tools.
Doing just homeowner projects, I don't need huge quantities of materials, but can't find them in small quantities for just the project needs. So I end up with a lot of extra.
Then I need to find a new project to use the materials.
Then I need more tools to do that project.
I don't think I've ever bought a tool I didn't need, though.
But I did put a lot into buying tools the past 5 years that I didn't need at the time.
The plan was to retire last summer, which I did, but have most all tools I might need to get me prepared for projects in retirement.
And so far, all good there.

And I do want to do crown molding. So if you want to offload that setup, let me know.
But I'm guessing I'd need to then also buy a Dewalt mitre to make use of it?

Oh what a tangled web we weave...


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Construction companies around here throw EVERYTHING thats left over from the job out. If the workers dont want it, it goes in the dumpster. Brand new or not. Lumber ,whole pallets of concrete blocks. stacks of foam insulation. I m sure they keep the tools but all else goes.


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Domo said:


> Yeah, but that validates getting a dust collection system!!


There's particulate collection and dust collection. I have a good particulate system connected to my table saw and radial arm saw, but never have seen the need for a "dust" collector. Norm Abrams may have needed one, but I never remember seeing sawdust on his tools nor his tables/floors


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

I am a firm believer in "the right tool for the right job". I also have exceptionally high standards for the quality of tools I purchase.

That said, as I've grown older, I am no longer tempted to buy things either because "they might be useful one day" or because "I could have used that in the past". Moving a workshop is intensive, and I'm now working to reduce duplicates, worn outs, and lower quality tools no longer needed. I do, though, continue to make annual or semi-annual slow walks through the big box stores to survey what new fangled contraptions have come on the market, but only as a mental reference point in case I discover a true need in the future.

I have one exception... old hand planes. Even there, though, I restrict my purchases in antique stores to only a size or type which I know for a fact I can and will use. I've run across some gorgeous antique, Swedish hand-made long planes, but since I truly have no need for them, I can't justify the $$ to just hang them up on display or for the sake of knowing I own them.

At the same time, my wife has seen my altered approach to tool purchases, and now is no longer a challenger on a purchase, but rather encourages me to get the things I say I either want or need because she knows it will have genuine value for us. Along those lines, her only remaining challenge to my pending $$$ purchase of a Powermatic Model 72 table saw is waiting until I truly have the room for that monster.


----------



## ZTMAN (Feb 19, 2015)

I had to buy a duct crimper when my wife wanted to change our dryer vent from rear to side. Figured I would never use it again.
Hung on the peg board for ten years until my son was replacing a bathroom vent in his home. Came in handy and my son was amazed I had such a tool.

Who knows, maybe in the next ten years I will use it again.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

That's funny, I am just the opposite. I do probably 90% of my own mechanic work and then only pay when I don't have the equipment I would need like a welder or somesuch. There is real $ to be saved there, better chance of getting the job done right, and a lot of satisfaction. And luckily (or unluckily) I never really got seriously into fine woodworking like building furniture or whatever. No room here for all those tools. But I have plenty of other tool categories... auto, plumbing, HVAC, electrical, networking, bicycle/e-bike, RC aircraft and drones, etc.



turbo4 said:


> I gave that up 20 years ago. Find a good honest mechanic and dont look back.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

ZTMAN said:


> I had to buy a duct crimper when my wife wanted to change our dryer vent from rear to side. Figured I would never use it again.
> Hung on the peg board for ten years until my son was replacing a bathroom vent in his home. Came in handy and my son was amazed I had such a tool.
> 
> Who knows, maybe in the next ten years I will use it again.


I almost bought a pair of those a few weeks back. But I saw a fellow do a duct with needle nose pliers so I tried that and it worked. Wasn't as neat as the crimpers but it was pretty good. Plus, I tape every joint with alum duct tape.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Mike Milam said:


> I almost bought a pair of those a few weeks back. But I saw a fellow do a duct with needle nose pliers so I tried that and it worked. Wasn't as neat as the crimpers but it was pretty good. Plus, I tape every joint with alum duct tape.


thats how i do them


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

F250 said:


> I can't justify the $$ to just hang them up on display or for the sake of knowing I own them.


That's OK, I have relieved you of that burden. Someone has to do it. 😃


----------



## jbfan (Jul 1, 2004)

chandler48 said:


> That's OK, I have relieved you of that burden. Someone has to do it. 😃
> 
> View attachment 675332
> 
> ...


Are they going to be in your yard sale???
Make sure I have the address.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Besides tools i have another product addiction. Anything Stainless Steel.


----------



## billt460 (Dec 12, 2020)

I don't buy "handy tools" often, but I'm sure as hell glad I bought these! They work beautifully for getting out stuck, rusted, stripped out screws.






VamPLIERS World's Best Pliers VT-001-S2F Rusted/Damage/Security Screw Extraction Pliers Best Holiday Christmas Gift Ideal for Corporate/Friends and Family Gifts that last beyond Christmas season! - - Amazon.com


VamPLIERS World's Best Pliers VT-001-S2F Rusted/Damage/Security Screw Extraction Pliers Best Holiday Christmas Gift Ideal for Corporate/Friends and Family Gifts that last beyond Christmas season! - - Amazon.com



www.amazon.com


----------



## Cherie69 (Apr 11, 2021)

Flea markets and old tools. I might need a miter saw, but if an old tool and it were side by side the old tool wins.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

So, do you have a Delorean in the garage? ;-)



turbo4 said:


> Besides tools i have another product addiction. Anything Stainless Steel.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Well, my crown stops came today. Fit nice and seem well made. I was wondering where I would keep them until I was test fitting them. You can flip them side to side and they go behind the fence nicely.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Very minor, but here I go again... I needed a little adapter to use my Shimano bicycle disc brake bleed kit with the road bike brakes (basic funnel tool is made for mountain bikes that have a different thread size). So I order it from Amazon, coming tomorrow. Then when I was out and about today I stopped into my local bike shop just to see what they had, not expecting them to even have these. They had them as shop supplies and just gave me one. So now I will have two.

Amazon.com : SHIMANO ST-R9120 Funnel Adapter & O-Ring White, Funnel Adapter & O-Ring : Sports & Outdoors


----------



## mbakdewi (Nov 20, 2021)

My two biggest helpers are my green 3-wheeled cart. It serves many purposes: schelpping bags of RoseTone, which I need to put down today, hauling loads of clippings and weeds to the compost pile, and it even has a round hole for my water bottle and a tray for my Felco.

My favorite, however, is my garden kitty, Tabby, who keeps a watchful eye out for other neighborhood felines who might encroach on our yard or for the UPS or mail people. Gardening/policing is a stressful job that often requires frequent naps and delicious treats and she takes full advantage of both.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

raylo32 said:


> Very minor, but here I go again... I needed a little adapter to use my Shimano bicycle disc brake bleed kit with the road bike brakes (basic funnel tool is made for mountain bikes that have a different thread size). So I order it from Amazon, coming tomorrow. Then when I was out and about today I stopped into my local bike shop just to see what they had, not expecting them to even have these. They had them as shop supplies and just gave me one. So now I will have two.
> 
> Amazon.com : SHIMANO ST-R9120 Funnel Adapter & O-Ring White, Funnel Adapter & O-Ring : Sports & Outdoors


Learn something every day. I have no knowledge of mountain bikes especially on this level. My bike makes people think of PeeWee Herman.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Bicycle hydraulic disc brakes are really just mini version of car and motorcycle brakes, without any electronics or ABS. Tiny master cylinders, tiny calipers with tiny pistons, and tiny brake pads. One difference is that Shimano brand uses a mineral oil for the fluid and it doesn't absorb water like regular DOT fluids so they don't need near as much maintenance. Some of the other brands use standard DOT fluids which is more of a PITA.



Mike Milam said:


> Learn something every day. I have no knowledge of mountain bikes especially on this level. My bike makes people think of PeeWee Herman.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> So, do you have a Delorean in the garage? ;-)


After owning a Toyota Tacoma that i could hear rusting in the driveway SS looks pretty good.


----------



## raylo32 (Nov 25, 2006)

Amen to that. I have one of those... a 2009. Body is perfectly fine but the frame is very rusty... but not so bad that they will replace it. I sure wish the frame had been made out of SS.



turbo4 said:


> After owning a Toyota Tacoma that i could hear rusting in the driveway SS looks pretty good.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

raylo32 said:


> Amen to that. I have one of those... a 2009. Body is perfectly fine but the frame is very rusty... but not so bad that they will replace it. I sure wish the frame had been made out of SS.


That was only one of the many design flaws in my 1999. Kept it less than 1 yr, a record. Its probably been recycled into something useful by now. Like a boat anchor.


----------



## doublejack (Jun 18, 2019)

Mike Milam said:


> I have to control myself when in the big box store or on amazon or I will buy things (tools) chances are I may or may not use, lol. I ordered a pair of crown stops for my Dewalt mitre saw last night and don't really have any plans to do any crown. Is this a common problem? or just me?


Early in my life when things were scarce and hard to come by, I adopted a rule before purchase: Can I delay this purchase till tomorrow even if I need it today? I pretty much stuck to the rule most of my life - it pretty much prevents you from buying anything forever. It probably was the dumbest thing I've done. I denied myself the fruits of my labor and for what?? -- so my kids can have an inheritance and blow it? Now in my older age I am buying tools that I could have purchase for much less years ago and I find that I don't enjoy them anywhere near as much as I would have when younger. Lesson in life!


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

doublejack said:


> Early in my life when things were scarce and hard to come by, I adopted a rule before purchase: Can I delay this purchase till tomorrow even if I need it today? I pretty much stuck to the rule most of my life - it pretty much prevents you from buying anything forever. It probably was the dumbest thing I've done. I denied myself the fruits of my labor and for what?? -- so my kids can have an inheritance and blow it? Now in my older age I am buying tools that I could have purchase for much less years ago and I find that I don't enjoy them anywhere near as much as I would have when younger. Lesson in life!


Early in life I didn't have the money to buy many tools so as I got older I bought more. I remember cutting miters on a 49.00 table saw and working my butt off sanding the cuts so they would go together.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Mike Milam said:


> Early in life I didn't have the money to buy many tools so as I got older I bought more. I remember cutting miters on a 49.00 table saw and working my butt off sanding the cuts so they would go together.


Things were tight back then . Lots of Koolaid and ritz crackers meals when first starting out self employed for months on end. Being self employed is the only legal way to make less than minimum wage.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

turbo4 said:


> Things were tight back then . Lots of Koolaid and ritz crackers meals when first starting out self employed for months on end. Being self employed is the only legal way to make less than minimum wage.


Ain't that the truth. lol


----------



## F250 (Feb 13, 2018)

Larry... I don't consider your collection to be in my "unjustifiable" category... you have a distinct combination of varied sizes with minimal duplication... I fully support that approach to "collecting".

That Stanley combo is really nice... is it a 55?

I would love to eventually justify getting one of those large wooden block/jointer planes, but I'm also very interested in eventually designing and building my own version.


----------



## Old Thomas (Nov 28, 2019)

I often buy tools. Even if I have no work to do, I like to go to the shop and hang out with my tools.


----------



## turbo4 (Jan 30, 2021)

Tools to me are like Shoes and Purses to my wife. I never told her she had too many even when she converted one of our bedrooms into a walk in closet. As long as she didnt tell me i had too many tools.


----------



## J. V. (Jun 1, 2007)

doublejack said:


> Early in my life when things were scarce and hard to come by, I adopted a rule before purchase: Can I delay this purchase till tomorrow even if I need it today? I pretty much stuck to the rule most of my life - it pretty much prevents you from buying anything forever. It probably was the dumbest thing I've done. I denied myself the fruits of my labor and for what?? -- so my kids can have an inheritance and blow it? Now in my older age I am buying tools that I could have purchase for much less years ago and I find that I don't enjoy them anywhere near as much as I would have when younger. Lesson in life!


A few years before my dad passed, he always buying things for me and my wife. They loved her very much and credited her for bettering my life.
He always said he wanted to see us enjoy his inheritance. He had very little but was the most generous man I have ever known. He was also the luckiest man I have eve known.


turbo4 said:


> Tools to me are like Shoes and Purses to my wife. I never told her she had too many even when she converted one of our bedrooms into a walk in closet. As long as she didnt tell me i had too many tools.


So you have a bedroom converted to a closet as well. She cleans it out and it always returns to the original state every time.


----------

